
Show HN: Leptus – Erlang REST framework that runs on top of Cowboy web server - s1n4
https://github.com/sinasamavati/leptus
======
einrealist
I don't want to be a killjoy, but why do so many "REST frameworks" focus so
much on the transport (HTTP) and not so much / or at all on tools to create
and manage hypermedia representations (links, actions, domain objects)?

~~~
s1n4
I actually had a plan (around 2015) to make a DSL for REST API
generation/automation on top of Leptus. But I couldn't afford to work on it.

~~~
einrealist
The least you can do is to emphasise the issue, maybe point to libraries that
can be used in conjunction with your framework: a library for creating/using
links and link templates, libraries for some existing vocabularies, like Siren
or HAL.

Keep it up ;)

------
mmartinson
I'm curious what usage this saw 2014-2015, and what the current drive is to
bring it back to life.

~~~
s1n4
It saw some usage in Rdio (the music streaming service) and a couple of other
places. chef.io wanted to switch to Leptus back then, but I don't know if they
did. I brought it back to life for personal use, and also because I was still
receiving requests to do so.

